# If any of you guys are on Facebook check out the new site



## vastingray

if any of you classic schwinn guys are on Facebook check out the new site classic schwinn stingray 1963-1979  fun site to check out some nice classics


----------



## djhavikk

Tried to join but it wouldn't let me. Does someone have to add you from the group?


----------



## Dale Alan

djhavikk said:


> Tried to join but it wouldn't let me. Does someone have to add you from the group?



Did it refuse you ? I just hit the join button and this is what came up .Maybe your request is pending


----------



## vastingray

djhavikk said:


> Tried to join but it wouldn't let me. Does someone have to add you from the group?



I don't know what went wrong  please come try again


----------



## island schwinn

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/
This is the link to the group.seems you have to be added to the group once you ask to be added.


----------



## vastingray

island schwinn said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/
> This is the link to the group.seems you have to be added to the group once you ask to be added.



 Ya just standard like everywhere else to keep the non stingray people out and all the spam and  stuff out  it's really doing good lots of old school guys with amazing bikes and unbelievable memorabilia some of it I haven't seen in 20 years or ever


----------



## n2stuff

Great group of guys with tons of knowledge.


----------



## kstarkusa

It's pretty dang cool


----------



## vastingray

island schwinn said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/
> This is the link to the group.seems you have to be added to the group once you ask to be added.



 Thanks Brian


----------



## vastingray

n2stuff said:


> Great group of guys with tons of knowledge.



Thanks Scott I'm glad you like it it's really taking off almost 275 members in 2 weeks lots of awesome bikes parts and memoriblia great group of people


----------



## vastingray

djhavikk said:


> Tried to join but it wouldn't let me. Does someone have to add you from the group?



Did you ever get on ?


----------



## Oldnut

I joined last week great forum and a good time


----------



## vastingray

Oldnut said:


> I joined last week great forum and a good time



Awesome I'm glad you like it


----------



## Overhauler

vastingray said:


> if any of you classic schwinn guys are on Facebook check out the new site classic schwinn stingray 1963-1979  fun site to check out some nice classics



I couldn't find classic schwinn stingray 1963-1979, I found classic schwinn stingray 1963-1982, is that it ?


----------



## vastingray

vastingray said:


> if any of you classic schwinn guys are on Facebook check out the new site classic schwinn stingray 1963-1982 fun site to check out some nice classics



 yes that's it 1963-1982


----------



## vastingray

very early fair lady Jan 64 earliest I've seen
**check us out on Facebook  Classic schwinn stingray 1963-1982 **
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/


----------



## vastingray

original  1965  Schwinn J-33 2 speed   For more cool.old
classic schwinn stingray 1963-1982 check us out on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/


----------



## vastingray

Dec 64 Super Deluxe


----------



## Freqman1

For those of us that refuse to get a Facebook account you can always go analog!


----------



## vastingray

here's a  Pair  disc brake  Krates 1972 pea picker and a 1972 lemon peeler


----------



## mrg

Why don't they just post here , It would save me time not having to look at my grandma's facebook acc.


----------



## vastingray

Sure I can do that .
here's a blue 67 stingray with mag wheel kit and accessorie seat


----------



## vastingray

Here is a minty all original 66 coppertone


----------



## vastingray

pair of early Lil tigers


----------



## vastingray

Here is an all original 69 Apple Krate


----------



## vastingray

Here's an all original 69 Apple Krate  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/ Come check us out


----------



## vastingray

super nice original 1967 67 3 speed


----------



## vastingray

Here’s a 71 grey ghost


----------



## Terry DeSelms

I’m looking for a 1963 green stingray 615-3008767


----------



## Freqman1

Terry DeSelms said:


> I’m looking for a 1963 green stingray 615-3008767



Terry you would probably get more visibility if you posted in the "Wanted" section of the forum. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimsbeercans

Just joined with no issues. Will spend more time on there when I cooped up with the winter blues.

Have a question..These red product cards that are pictured. Do they have a special chip that attaches to the handle bars? Somewhere I have a couple of these cards and it makes a nice display.


----------



## vastingray

jimsbeercans said:


> Just joined with no issues. Will spend more time on there when I cooped up with the winter blues.
> 
> Have a question..These red product cards that are pictured. Do they have a special chip that attaches to the handle bars? Somewhere I have a couple of these cards and it makes a nice display.



Yes they  do have  a special clip that holds them they pop up on eBay every now and then


----------



## vastingray

Original Oct 1963 schwinn stingray


----------



## Jesse57nomad

I just join very very good infomation I really like it very nice bikes too  thank you


----------



## 67Ramshorn

I swore I would never join Fb but when I found out how much was being sold thru Fb I joined and I'm glad I did. Very easy to post pictures and navigate between all of the bike sites.


----------



## bobcycles

djhavikk said:


> Tried to join but it wouldn't let me. Does someone have to add you from the group?




That statement alone is why I can't handle Facebook...... 'wouldn't let' you join?  pathetic clique nonsense that goes on


----------



## vastingray

here's a violet 65  deluxe 2 speed


----------



## Jesse57nomad

vastingray said:


> View attachment 748806 here's a violet 65  deluxe 2 speed



That s  beutiful ❤️


----------



## vastingray

all original 1965  Lime schwinn stingray


----------



## vastingray

check us out on Facebook.   Classic Schwinn Stingray  1963-1982  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/


----------



## Jesse57nomad

Very nice bike


----------



## 808stingray

I'm a member of the group. Tom added me.


----------



## vastingray

808stingray said:


> I'm a member of the group. Tom added me.



Glad to have you ❤️


----------



## vastingray

vastingray said:


> Glad to have you ❤️



Matching pair of 63 stingrays 7 numbers apart


----------



## Jesse57nomad

vastingray said:


> View attachment 784794
> Matching pair of 63 stingrays 7 numbers apart



Wow very nice tom


----------



## Jesse57nomad

1969 limon


----------



## vastingray

That’s a beautiful lemon Jesse


----------



## vastingray

Original August 63


----------



## vastingray

View attachment 813461 View attachment 813461 Original August 63


----------



## vastingray

Just picked up this original 65 deluxe getting ready to change the seat and add original whitewalls


----------



## stoney

vastingray said:


> Just picked up this original 65 deluxe getting ready to change the seat and add original whitewalls
> 
> View attachment 825164




Nice grab, again I was a few seconds too late. I hit the buy now and it said ENDED. Nice bike, congrats.


----------



## Jesse57nomad

vastingray said:


> Just picked up this original 65 deluxe getting ready to change the seat and add original whitewalls
> 
> View attachment 825164



That's a nice one Tom original paint ?


----------



## stoney

It looked all OG to me, not the seat though, that's why I was going for it. Nice bike.


----------



## vastingray

stoney said:


> Nice grab, again I was a few seconds too late. I hit the buy now and it said ENDED. Nice bike, congrats.



Man I saw it I hit buy it now as quick as I could lol I’ve got a seat and original whitewalls for it  it must of only been on there for a couple minutes I hope he packs it good he’s not a Bike guy


----------



## stoney

vastingray said:


> Man I saw it I hit buy it now as quick as I could lol I’ve got a seat and original whitewalls for it  it must of only been on there for a couple minutes I hope he packs it good he’s not a Bike guy




I don't think it was on the a couple of minutes. I saw it I hit Buy It Now but you already had it.


----------



## vastingray

Thanks Jesse how’s it going my man ? Yep original paint it was on eBay for like one minute  lol


----------



## Hammer

Tom I'm gonna join the group so I can gawk at some more bikes I cant afford, so if you see an Aaron pop up to join the group it's me.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## vastingray

Hammer said:


> Tom I'm gonna join the group so I can gawk at some more bikes I cant afford, so if you see an Aaron pop up to join the group it's me.
> 
> Thanks
> Aaron



Absolutely Aaron here is the link https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/


----------



## Hammer

I'm on there buddy! I thought you added me this morning I guess someone else did

Aaron


----------



## vastingray

Here’s a minty pair of 68 original Orange Krates feb 68 and June 68. Check us out at https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/ lots of cool bikes and people Facebooks number one rated schwinn stingray site


----------



## Jesse57nomad

vastingray said:


> Here’s a minty pair of 68 original Orange Krates feb 68 and June 68. Check us out at https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/ lots of cool bikes and people Facebooks number one rated schwinn stingray site View attachment 832229



very very nice Tom


----------



## vastingray

Awesome Hammer welcome aboard


----------



## vastingray

Jesse57nomad said:


> very very nice Tom



Thanks Jesse


----------



## vastingray

1965 Schwinn Stingray color lineup ( except black ) all original paint


----------



## stoney

vastingray said:


> 1965 Schwinn Stingray color lineup ( except black ) all original paint
> 
> View attachment 837677
> 
> View attachment 837678
> 
> View attachment 837679
> 
> View attachment 837680




Is that the Sky Blue you grabbed seconds before me a couple of weeks ago on Ebay. Also looks like my blue crossed flag valve caps. Looks nice.


----------



## vastingray

stoney said:


> Is that the Sky Blue you grabbed seconds before me a couple of weeks ago on Ebay. Also looks like my blue crossed flag valve caps. Looks nice.



Haha that is the blue one on Ebay for 500 bucks  I’ve been getting a lot of good deals on there lately


----------



## Jesse57nomad

Very good Tom  soo nice man


----------



## vastingray

Original 1 owner 1965 Deluxe Stingray  picked this up on a old farm the guy got it for Christmas and had nowhere to ride it the driveway was all big stones and no paved roads so it sat in the house all these years  incredible bike and paint


----------



## vastingray

Dec 63 Deluxe


----------



## vastingray

Just picked this up original paint January 1965 Lime


----------



## vastingray

Here is a minty 68 Midget Deluxe if your on Facebook check us out  at https://www.facebook.com/groups/1363194367086261/.  Tons of early stingrays Krates Fastbacks ...etc


----------



## vastingray

Original 63


----------



## vastingray

Pretty Rare Bike


----------



## vastingray

Oct 1963 stingray


----------



## vastingray

May 17 painted by the great Dave Cardona


----------

